# Thinking about getting a gas fireplace insert - what do you think of these?



## TC63 (Sep 26, 2013)

I've seen a heat & glo Escape i35 & grand i35 along with Avalon DVL. Does anyone have any of these inserts? If so, any recommendations? Also is it worth the extra $ for the Escape i35 since it is more efficient? Will we notice the difference between 85.8% to 78.5% efficiency? 

thanks,

Tom


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Sep 26, 2013)

Tom try looking at a Mendota FV-44i. It will out perform either of those. Looks better too


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 27, 2013)

The HnG inserts are good inserts & they have a realistic flame presentation as well.
Can't speak for Avalon units, as I only have experience with their free-standing stoves.
Mendota makes quality units, as do Regency & Jotul, among others.
I will be installing an Escape 35i in the next few weeks & I will be able to talk
more about that particular unit after that happens. 
The efficiency is something to be considered, but the amount of heat that stays in your
home is more important. You need to make sure your home is weather-tight & adequately
insulated, BEFORE you worry about the efficiency...


----------



## TC63 (Oct 2, 2013)

We selected the RH Peterson direct vent gas fireplace insert. We felt it looked the best and provided the most features. Does anyone have this insert? 

thanks,

Tom


----------



## Heatsource (Oct 2, 2013)

i didn't even know they made stuff other than gas log sets...
i would have recommended the Avalon


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 2, 2013)

A1Stoves.com said:


> i didn't even know they made stuff other than gas log sets...
> i would have recommended the Avalon



First I've heard of them being in the insert business, myself, but here they are...

http://www.rhpeterson.com/realfyre/directvent/


----------



## Heatsource (Oct 2, 2013)

Yeah, i had to g00gle it myself.


----------



## RockyMtnHigh (Oct 20, 2013)

Archgard is a good bang for the buck unit. Good heat, lower cost, great efficiency and a nice view as well. I also can vouch for the FV44-I from Mendota being a SWEET unit.


----------



## Jane02556 (Oct 31, 2013)

We have just ordered a Mendota FV44i, as we have a friend with one and he really likes it. We have burned wood for 40 years and are tired of the work, though we did get free oak. The gas company will be bringing our new pipe in soon we hope. So I am gladly reading about the Mendotas here, as well as the manuals that we have downloaded. I do have a few questions which I will ask here soon as I have finished the reading.
I am very glad to have found this great forum!
Thanks,
Jane


----------



## RockyMtnHigh (Oct 31, 2013)

Mendota makes high quality stuff. The FV44i has a beautiful burn and kicks out some heat. The choice of fronts and doors is amazing as well. I think you'll be VERY happy with that unit. Keep plenty of spare batteries around for the remote and receiver!


----------



## kavdenver (Oct 26, 2014)

TC63 said:


> We selected the RH Peterson direct vent gas fireplace insert. We felt it looked the best and provided the most features. Does anyone have this insert?
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Tom



Hi Tom,  I am considering purchasing the RH Peterson direct vent insert and can't find any reviews or much information. I wondered if you ended up purchasing from this company and if you are happy with the product.  Thank you so much!


----------



## Jane02556 (Oct 28, 2014)

I found one review and it said RH Petersons were very good.
The specs look very much like the Mendota FV44i. The remote is identical. They look pretty similar from pictures too.

We LOVE our FV44i, it works just great, throws out super heat, 6 adjustments to flame, 6 levels of fan speed, you can shut off the back burner if you want.
I like the option of the optional protection screen on the Peterson one, if you have kids or rambunctious pets, then it would be a good idea.
They ran the intake and the exhaust right up the chimney, and the rest of the installation was very easy.

Which ever one you get, Im sure you will be pleased, these are pretty high end units.


----------

